# iPods for Everyone!!!



## King Shrek (Mar 5, 2004)

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3225735/
http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/main_news.cfm?NewsID=7957

Dear Apple,

It's nice to see your stock price and volume on a BIG rise!  I hope this keeps up!   

Ok, I have to vent now. . .

The iPod Mini is priced way too high!  Whatever happened to the $99 iPod idea, Apple?  Steve Jobs said last year that "Apple would love to have a $99 iPod" but yet you guys failed to deliver one.  Why?  Before I heard that the iPod Mini was going to be priced at $249, I was expecting that it would be priced no higher than $199.  $249 is just too much moolah!   

Apple, you've got to get the price of the current iPod Mini down to $199.  I don't care how you do it, just do it somehow.

And I also think that it would be a good idea to still release a $99 iPod Mini in the near future, with perhaps about half as much disk space as the $199 iPod Mini.

You would then have iPods at 5 price points:  $99, $199, $299, $399, and $499.  This truly means iPods for everyone!  For the rich, for the poor and the middle class folks.

You would sell a lot more iPods this way, and sell many more songs on iTunes.  Think about how many po' folks are illegally downloading music online for FREE and want an iPod, but can't afford one.

Now just imagine the possibilities. . . ::angel::

Yours truly,



Jason (a.k.a. King Shrek)
Apple Customer


----------



## Randman (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40155&highlight=mini


----------



## King Shrek (Mar 5, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40155&highlight=mini



Well, at least this thread is in the right forum.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Mar 5, 2004)

i would buy a $99 iPod even if it was only 2gb of storage....shoot...i might even consider it at 1.5gb  c'mon apple


----------



## voice- (Mar 7, 2004)

So would I. I have an iPod, and it's small enough, so size and storage wouldn't be what attracted me, however with the combination of the iPod OS and such a low price, they would make excellent gifts...

And again, size really isn't all that important, price is.


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 7, 2004)

My girlfriend is getting me an ipod mini for my birthday. I think $250 is fine because look at what it is. 4gb is fine for me even though I have 12gb of music! Also, I hope everyone knows that there IS a waiting list both online and in apple retail stores for the ipod mini...apple...you shrewd devil you.


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 7, 2004)

> $249 is just too much moolah!


  yes it is a lot of money especially if you want one but look at this http://www.macnn.com/news/23467&startNumber=10
Apple will also lower the price prob to $199 shortly, in hopes for another surge in sales so i think that everything they are doing is fine


----------



## Randman (Mar 7, 2004)

Apple is selling minis out and it hasn't even left the US yet. There's no way Apple is going to drop the price of the Minis this year. That would be throwing a very large amount of money right out the door.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 7, 2004)

It must not be too expensive for the tens of thousands of people who have already ordered them. Seems a little pricey to me, but compared to any competing product on the market it gives much more storage and Apple build-quality at a similar-enough price. I will be thinking about getting one.


----------



## King Shrek (Mar 7, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Apple is selling minis out and it hasn't even left the US yet. There's no way Apple is going to drop the price of the Minis this year. That would be throwing a very large amount of money right out the door.



Too much moohlah is for the greedy!  Apple, please don't be greedy like M$.

I still think that Apple can do even better than they are now by finding a way drop the price on the iPod Mini by $50 and by releasing an even lower-priced $99 iPod Mini with half as much disk space as its higher-capacity brother.  

C'mon , just do it!  ::love::


----------



## diablojota (Mar 8, 2004)

Yet again, Apple's strategy is to be the BMW, Mercedes Benz of the computer industry, and they like that.  They created a perfect niche for their iPod mini's and at a selling point that appeals to those who want simplicity and image.  It's like owning a Rolex, in a sense.  They are going to release a cheaper iPod, only once demand starts running out for them, which I don't see happening any time soon.


----------



## King Shrek (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah, whatever.  But you know, there sure is a lot of po' folks out there these days and not just in the United States.  I think that the market share Apple could gain among po' folks would more than make up for the lost $.

Hey , Think Different.  ::angel::


----------



## MBHockey (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't think poor people would spend 100 dollars on a digital audio player

Perhaps our definitions of "poor" are not one in the same though.


----------



## King Shrek (Mar 9, 2004)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> I don't think poor people would spend 100 dollars on a digital audio player
> 
> Perhaps our definitions of "poor" are not one in the same though.



Well, if they saved their money sure they would.  Especially if it's for the kids, teens; etc.  

I mean who else buys iPods?  I would think more kids than adults buy them.


----------



## King Shrek (Mar 9, 2004)

I also think that, technology permitting, that with each higher-priced iPod the amount of disk space should double.  The current 3rd generation iPods do not do this:


$249 iPod Mini = 4GB
$299 iPod = 15GB
$399 iPod = 20GB
$499 iPod = 40GB

It's nice that Apple upgraded the low-end iPod from 10GB to 15GB, but the problem herein lies that for $100 more you now only get 5 more GB with the 20GB model.  For the fourth generation iPods, I propose the following specs to Apple in order to be fair to all customers, technology permitting of course :


$99 iPod Mini = 5GB
$199 iPod Mini = 10GB
$299 iPod = 20GB
$399 iPod = 40GB
$499 iPod = 80GB

Liberty and justice for all!


----------



## King Shrek (Mar 16, 2004)

voice- said:
			
		

> . . .however with the combination of the iPod OS and such a low price, they would make excellent gifts. . .



Certainly!  If there was a $99 iPod certainly there would be many many more iPods under the Christmas trees each year!    This makes things more fair for the person who's giving, not just the person who's receiving.  

HAPPY HOLIDAYS IPOD FANS!!!  ::love::


----------



## drunkmac (Jun 3, 2004)

I love my ipod mini
Nuff said. I dont need 60gb of storage or 15gb.


----------

